# rescue 3 techincal training



## SARcastic1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all so I posted this in the education forum but it was made apparent  that may not be the best forum to answer! so....



Hi y'all, I was wondering if anyone has ever taken a course with "rescue 3 int." tech rope, swift or white water rescue etc. What did you think of the training? was it adequate enough? In what (if any) ways did it help advance your career or obtain a career? etc... Just wonder, cause Im looking to take some of there training courses both to "better" my resume, I would think these quality's would be helpful and a sorta "1 up" on the competition but also for my own personal satisfaction HOWEVER being as this is coming out of my pocket book not an agency Im working for, Im just waying the pro's and con's. Financially my "own personal satisfaction" does not justify the cost!


----------



## Superguide (Oct 31, 2011)

*Rescue 3 Training*

Hey there!
Before training as a paramedic, I was a white water raft guide and I have trained with Rescue 3 in Canada, Australia, and Norway. Specifically in the White water rescue courses. These are really geared to people working in the industry and white water kayakers. Great intro to rivers for newcomers, but I would maybe say you need to be a kayaker or rafter in order to effectively use the skills you learn (ie needing to paddle to the other side to set up a system or to a patient in the river) Having these certs is standard for the industry, but they have not really given me any leverage outside of it!


----------



## Desette (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey,

I'm with SAR in Calgary Alberta Canada and I have done the swift water rescue course out here and I loved the course. It was worth all the information even if you only occasionally work near swift water. I think overall to an EMTs career it wouldn't be super the best qualification course to advance the career but maybe more so if your looking for fire and they do your water rescues (as they do in Calgary).

Setting the career value aside for a strict EMT I would have to say its one of the most physically demanding courses I've been on in the last year (though I'm not a strong swimmer) but is worth it if your by swift water more then once a year.

Technical rope rescue is out of my range right now but I hope on taking it soon 

PS: I don't know much about the specific designation rescue 3 just what I took.


----------



## ktcan (Nov 7, 2011)

I just took Swiftwater with Rescue 3 (out of California), and I loved them. 

They actually cancelled the first class that I was enrolled in (panic time, since I need it to graduate my fire academy), but they really worked hard to make sure I could still get my cert, which in my mind was above and beyond what they "had" to do to turn a profit. 

So, I would say that's a major plus in the pros column. 

Just my two cents.


----------

